# White pants.... ya ok



## supremej (Feb 14, 2010)

mine didnt last that long (not even a month)

dont get blood on them, if you do there done

if your goin to wash them do some research on the fabric there made of, 
im sure if you wash them wrong it could mess w the water and wind ratings

who are they made by?? there web site should have something on cleaning on there


----------



## H2O(s) (Dec 4, 2009)

I have a white pair of AK 2L's. 6 trips in plus some urban sessions and they are pretty dirty. I haven't really bothered to wash them though, because I assumed they'd get dirty as hell when I bought them.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

Last year's Burton Rock Salt pants, half price. Got them cause they were the only ones that matched with my green/white coat lol. 

I think I'm just gonna go battle scars.


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr (Feb 5, 2010)

I used to wear white until I realized how dirty they got. Add to the fact that washing makes them less waterproof...not good.

Now I wear black.


----------

